# How can I find investment in Italy



## Toonchi (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for investment for a business in Rome...does anyone have any idea of forums or networks I can try?

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bartolus (Sep 14, 2011)

Toonchi said:


> Hi, I am looking for investment for a business in Rome...does anyone have any idea of forums or networks I can try?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


What type of business are you thinking about?


----------



## Toonchi (Nov 4, 2011)

It is a language school in Rome, but there is a new market that's opened up very recently which I would like to exploit as it gives the school a firmer grounding than just being a traditional language school.


----------



## Bartolus (Sep 14, 2011)

First and foremost the amount of bureaucracy required in business start-ups, along with the cultural and commercial differences can create a number of key hurdles facing new entrants to any market in Italy. This doesn’t mean to day that it is impossible, but rather that you will need to do some thorough research from the outset.

Some of areas that you need to look into are:

Type of company structure: This will affect how your start-up costs and how the business will be taxed and whether you will come under the scrutiny of the so-called studi di settore. 

Obtaining a Codice Fiscale for each of the Directors and the Company, plus a VAT number 

Obtaining a company bank account

Premises and or licenses: You will need to find appropriate premises and obtain any licences (if required), As far as premises are concerned, you will have to decide whether to purchase or rent. The latter will involve rental contracts. 

Employment: Will you be employing staff? If so you will need to get acquainted with the relevant employment law. 

Insurance

Your best option is to seek assistance from an accountant and solicitor to discuss tax, employment, legal and financial related matters.


----------



## Toonchi (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi and thank you for your thoughts and advice. However, there is a misunderstanding, perhaps because I did not make this clear in the beginning, for which I apologise.

The school has actually been operating successfully for almost 20 years, with all legal documents, etc.

I have recently purchased the school and am looking to use my considerable experience from the UK to take this school to the next level , in areas where a market clearly exists and has not yet been tapped into in full.

I am therefore looking for investment to carry out this project.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Toonchi said:


> Hi and thank you for your thoughts and advice. However, there is a misunderstanding, perhaps because I did not make this clear in the beginning, for which I apologise.
> 
> The school has actually been operating successfully for almost 20 years, with all legal documents, etc.
> 
> ...


A dodgy time to be looking for investment in Italy (judging from the latest UK news), but banks or businesses who may benefit from your school would be my first thoughts???

Jo xxx


----------



## tricolore (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm afraid we don't have a strong tradition of joint venture/seed capital/start up investment in Italy, although I gather that there is something happening for web startups (which might be what you're looking at for your Language school). Take a look at Dpixel, for example. The more common route in Italy is to find a partner (or partners) with funds to invest, but this may be easier said than done. Good luck anyway.


----------

